# Macbook pro retina 13" i5 ou i7?



## Aurelien1203 (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur le point d'acheter un macbook pro retina Haswell. Seulement, je me pose la question du processeur : i5 à 2,6 GHz ou i7 à 2,8 GHz ? En effet, je compte prendre le modèle avec le ssd de 512 g car j'aurais besoin de partitionner le disque pour mes programmes Windows. Je voudrais garder ce mac le plus longtemps possible et je pense que l'i7 me sera plus bénéfique dans quelque temps mais la différence de prix me refroidit un peu 

Pour l'instant, je suis encore étudiant et mon utilisation serait assez intensive pour les programmes suivants : beaucoup de Matlab, un peu de SolidWorks et d'AutoCad et des programmes un peu plus légers tournant sur Windows. A cela se rajoute bien évidemment une utilisation normale d'un ordinateur (Safari, lire des vidéos...)

Que choisirez-vous? Pensez-vous bénéfique de prendre aussi l'apple care? C'est encore 250 euros supplémentaires.

Merci d'avance


----------



## mac-fan (27 Octobre 2013)

prend toi un 15"


----------



## Rimtape (27 Octobre 2013)

mac-fan a dit:


> prend toi un 15"



+ 1


----------



## Aurelien1203 (27 Octobre 2013)

Je pensais aussi mais je préfère le format du 13 '' pour voyager avec mon sac


----------



## neoback45 (27 Octobre 2013)

rimtape a dit:


> + 1


+1000


----------



## Vermilion (27 Octobre 2013)

Hi,



Aurelien1203 a dit:


> je me pose la question du processeur : i5 à 2,6 GHz ou i7 à 2,8 GHz ?



i5 sans hésiter. 



Aurelien1203 a dit:


> Pensez-vous bénéfique de prendre aussi l'apple care? C'est encore 250 euros supplémentaires.



Oui.

Mais tu n'es pas obligé de prendre l'Apple Care lors de l'achat du Mac. Tu as encore 1 an avant de te décider.


----------



## Rimtape (27 Octobre 2013)

Vermilion a dit:


> Tu as encore 1 an avant de te décider.



Je plussoie encore. Ceux qui achètent l'AC lors de l'achat perdent 1 an


----------



## dainfamous (27 Octobre 2013)

Rimtape a dit:


> Je plussoie encore. Ceux qui achètent l'AC lors de l'achat perdent 1 an



j'ai bien Loler,

ou as tu vu ça?

l'apple care rajoute SEULEMENT 2 ans a ton contrat initial, donc que tu le prenne le jour de l'achat de la machine, ou le 364eme jour après l'achat cela ne change RIEN

tu te retrouves au final a 3 ans de contrat de garantie


----------



## Rimtape (27 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> j'ai bien Loler,
> 
> ou as tu vu ça?
> 
> ...



Oui effectivement 3 ans à partir de la date d'achat, autant pour moi


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

Rimtape a dit:


> Oui effectivement 3 ans à partir de la date d'achat, autant pour moi



pas de soucis


----------



## Vermilion (28 Octobre 2013)

L'important étant de le faire *avant* la date anniversaire.

Faites pas comme moi. Mon MBA actuel va fêter ses deux ans et demi (avec une utilisation d'environ 16 heures par jour) et il n'a pas d'Apple Care... c'est risqué, d'autant plus qu'il s'agissait de mon unique machine et que je l'utilisais pour travailler. Il m'aurait laché cette année, je n'aurais pas fait le malin...


----------



## Aurelien1203 (28 Octobre 2013)

La réelle question est : est-ce qu'on voit la différence avec ces 0,2 GHz en plus? i5 ou i7 je pense qu'après ce n'est qu'un nom.


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2013)

je pense pas réellement que tu vois une différence, ou plutôt que la différence soit quantifiable aussi facilement que sur l'augmentation de la DDR!


----------



## Rimtape (28 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> je pense pas réellement que tu vois une différence, ou plutôt que la différence soit quantifiable aussi facilement que sur l'augmentation de la DDR!



Je plussoie


----------



## Vermilion (29 Octobre 2013)

Aurelien1203 a dit:


> La réelle question est : est-ce qu'on voit la différence avec ces 0,2 GHz en plus? i5 ou i7 je pense qu'après ce n'est qu'un nom.



Je confirme ce que dainfamous a dit.

Effectivement, le i5 et le i7, c'est juste un nom (et ça embrouille les gens d'ailleurs). À la rigueur, si le i7 te faisait passer en quadcore, alors là je ne dis pas, il y aurait un réel intérêt à passer sur du i7. Mais ce n'est pas le cas ici, on reste sur une architecture strictement identique entre les deux.

Avec le i7 dans ton cas, on ne gagne que 200 MHz et 1 Mo de cache. C'est toujours bon à prendre dans l'absolu... certes. Mais autant pour la RAM c'est de l'argent très bien placé, autant pour le processeur ici tu ne verras aucune différence significative à l'usage. Pour mettre en évidence une telle différence, il faudrait bencher (et encore !)

Si le supplément i7 coutait 20, alors le rapport gain/prix serait déjà plus intéressant


----------



## PauuloG (1 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,


Je me trouve dans le même cas qu'Aurelien1203 pour une utilisation intensive de la suite Adobe et développement Web.

C'est mon premier Mac alors il faut bien choisir.

Dans mon cas ce sera 256Go de SSD et 8 Go de RAM (je peux pas me payer plus)

Et j'hésite entre le i5 et le i7.

Les bench de geekbench ont quand même l'air éloquentes sur le sujet, ou bien j'ai juste du mal à les comprendre (ces histoires de processeur m'embrouillent passablement)

Mac Benchmarks - Geekbench Browser

Merci de vos réponses utiles!


----------



## Aurelien1203 (2 Novembre 2013)

Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses. ça sera pour moi le i5 alors (et une économie de 200  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------

En plus quand tu vois les benchmarks, c'est maximum 300 points d'écart (dans le 64 bits multi core), ça te fait un peu moins de 5% de puissance brut en moins au maximum !!!


----------



## PauuloG (2 Novembre 2013)

Oui c'est pas faux...

Je pense que pour moi ce sera i5 2,6GhZ et 16Go de Ram ça me paraît être le meilleur rapport qualité prix


----------



## human (4 Novembre 2013)

Je pense aussi que la meilleure option est le 2,6 GHz car la fréquence de la partie graphique est un peu plus élevé et que la différence avec i7 en terme de puissance est faible.

J'ai fait un test du mien sur mon blog.


----------



## iTequila (5 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma part j'ai un i7 à 2,8GHz parce que... c'était le seul qui restait à l'Apple Store, sinon je comptais prendre le i5 à 2,6GHz. Après pour les 16Go de RAM ça me paraît un peu trop, enfin faut voir l'utilisation pour selon moi 4Go de RAM par cur c'est suffisant, sur un 15" quadri-coeurs c'est compréhensible, mais sur un bi-coeurs c'est beaucoup je trouve. Mais bon quand on pense qu'il y a encore 2 ans les 15" quadri-coeurs étaient vendus avec 4Go de RAM seulement


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

LES 16 GO DE DDR sont a prendre en compte aussi pour la pérennité de la machine, combien de Go sera nécessaire dans 3 ans?
puis quid de la revente ?

pour ma part c'était vraiment une nécessité d'ailleurs LA NECESSITE pour me faire passer de 8 a 16Go (les plug ins c'est gourmand)


----------

